# Baltic Air Policing



## v2 (Mar 9, 2015)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KGs_DIGsgc_

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2015)

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice little video - love the tribute tail art to the Kocsiusko Squadron pilots.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 11, 2015)

Wow! Did you see the auxiliary engine intake doors rapidly “banging” open and closed on the port strake of the lead MiG-29?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2015)

These auxiliary engine intake doors aren't controlled by any automatic system unless springs can be found a such one. The operation of these blinds bases on the subpressure.

Here you may see how nice these doors waving during a flight.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJ6i0UWLcM0_


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2015)

and here ..


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15lrGI3DT8w_


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 11, 2015)

Wow, that is something I never noticed before! Thanks for the additional videos!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 11, 2015)

If it works, leave it alone. 
Thank you for sharing Dominik.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2015)

Therefore we call the MiG-29 here , flying locomotive.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 12, 2015)

Don't tell Jan that. He'll want a book on them!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes, in 13 Volumes too !
Great vids.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2015)

Great Vids...


----------



## Torch (Mar 20, 2015)

Interesting article about the F16 and M29s the Poles are using..http://theaviationist.com/2015/01/27/polish-f-16-combat-ready/


----------



## imalko (Mar 20, 2015)

Cool stuff Dominik and Wojtek. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 20, 2015)

Wurger said:


> Therefore we call the MiG-29 here , flying locomotive.



It certainly can smoke enough to seem like a steam train at below high power settings - not as smokey as J-57's, but close to older 'Phantom' smokey.

Thanks for the thread guys , may V.V.Poobox actually have some control, and stop his maskurovka and the rattling the gates of the EU.


----------

